
() Achieves Market Cap of $0.00 - hapnin
https://stocknewstimes.com/2018/05/05/cbd-crystals-trading-33-4-lower-this-week-cbd.html
======
gus_massa
I don't understand the post. Is it some kind of autogenerated criptocurrency
post gone wrong?

